# Red vs Blue - Do you like it ?



## sindragon (Oct 24, 2009)

Who seen the comdy show basied of Halo series Red vs blue made my Rooster teeth.


As you might know it been running for over 8 years on the web i think,at to me it the most funniest thing on the web.


I am a Blue fan and my fav are the whole blue team and Tex .


So dose anyone els like it .


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 24, 2009)

Never heard of it, but if it's a video, it should be moved to The Tube


----------



## sindragon (Oct 24, 2009)

It an Internet T.v show


----------



## Kommodore (Oct 24, 2009)

ya


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 24, 2009)

Idk but i like roosterteeth videos.
But...There are MUCH funnier things.
Check DasBuSchiit and Kitty0706 videos, i like them much better.
But only I.
By searching gmod you can find very funny things.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 24, 2009)

I like Red vs Blue for when I need some laughs


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Oct 24, 2009)

I've watched some of it and enjoyed it. I think I have most of it but only watched a bit of what I have.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 24, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Idk but i like roosterteeth videos.
> But...There are MUCH funnier things.
> Check DasBuSchiit and Kitty0706 videos, i like them much better.
> But only I.



Kitty is pretty good.
RvB is okay, though sometimes its a bit boring.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Oct 24, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Idk but i like roosterteeth videos.
> But...There are MUCH funnier things.
> *Check DasBuSchiit and Kitty0706 videos*, i like them much better.
> But only I.



^


----------



## Lasair (Oct 24, 2009)

Its okay, good for a lol now and again but can get a bit boring


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 24, 2009)

Suck it blue!

I don't care what anyone says. I personally love Red VS Blue. Now I think I'm going to watch it all over again now.


----------



## Aden (Oct 24, 2009)

If you don't like RvB you're a dirty communist

\I've got my eye on you, Corto |:c


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 24, 2009)

Aden said:


> If you don't like RvB you're a dirty communist



That's right, don't be a dirty commy.


----------



## sindragon (Oct 24, 2009)

LoL who ,you fav one thow out of the Red and Blues


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 24, 2009)

What about arby n chief or master chief sucks at halo 2/3


----------



## Ruhki (Oct 24, 2009)

I've watched it from the very beginning and have probably seen every episode. That being said I'm not an insane fan but it's good when I need copious amounts of stupidity to make myself feel smarter.


----------



## Hir (Oct 24, 2009)

It's not bad. My friend has a Red Vs. Blue messenger bag. I want it.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 24, 2009)

No, it sucks.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 24, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Suck it blue!


No you suck it blue.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 24, 2009)

I think it sucks =/


----------



## sindragon (Oct 24, 2009)

Well it tast of pepole comdy if you like it or not.


I Keep laughthing at Church realy bad aim with the Snipper Rifel ,it so funny lol blus cabous(sp) make me allways laught lol.


----------



## Aden (Oct 24, 2009)

sindragon said:


> Well it tast of pepole comdy if you like it or not.
> 
> 
> I Keep laughthing at Church realy bad aim with the Snipper Rifel ,it so funny lol blus cabous(sp) make me allways laught lol.



Alright, people, stand back. Little further. Let's get some space, and try not to panic.

Now, can anyone tell me what happened here?


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 24, 2009)

I've never seen it. I don't like halo so I don't think I would like it.



sindragon said:


> Well it tast of pepole comdy if you like it or not.
> 
> 
> I Keep laughthing at Church realy bad aim with the Snipper Rifel ,it so funny lol blus cabous(sp) make me allways laught lol.



Well, people have different tastes in comedy...

I keep laughing at Church's really bad aim with the sniper rifle, it is so funny lol Blue's Caboose makes me always laugh, lol.


----------



## Hir (Oct 24, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I think it sucks =/


You know? This is the first time I've ever seen you negative about _anything._


----------



## Dass (Oct 24, 2009)

It probably would've made sense to watch that while I was waiting for COTAQ to come back up.

And they haven't posted S3 E2 in the month since. Perhaps I should watch it now.


----------



## kashaki (Oct 24, 2009)

Ya. I really like they're sketches they do.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Oct 24, 2009)

I've known about the series for like 6 years if I recall, I remember my bro was watching it on the interwebz.

I don't watch much of it though if at all cause I'm not really into Halo


----------



## sindragon (Oct 25, 2009)

You kinda have to be into halo,to get the comdy,of red vs blue.


----------



## Aden (Oct 25, 2009)

sindragon said:


> You kinda have to be into halo,to get the comdy,of red vs blue.



Not really.


----------



## Dass (Oct 25, 2009)

sindragon said:


> You kinda have to be into halo,to get the comdy,of red vs blue.



I don't play it and I still watch other Halo machinimas (Hard Justice, primarily)


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Oct 28, 2009)

I am a huge fan of RvB, and I'm enjoying the latest series, Recreation, even though the last episode of the season ended on a really dark note.


Spoiler



Agent Washington killed Donut!  And Lopez!  Well maybe not Lopez, since he made back ups of himself in a previous episode.


----------



## sindragon (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah ,i so it as well,not going to say what hapen but ,you wont see it coming.

Thow we know tex coming back ^.^


----------



## Arcadium (Oct 28, 2009)

RvB is pretty cool. However, lately, it's not Roosters Teeth best. They're live action series and Podcast makes me laugh so much more, compared to what Recreation did =/

They need to bring back the funny, like the PSA's.

Griff: "What about HDDVD?"

Sarge: "Not enough repeated letters. It'll be replaced with the HHDDVVDDBVD"

Good stuff like that. The recent season, not so much.


----------



## Tobias-the-pink (Oct 30, 2009)

I love it! Grif and Sarge make me laugh the most 
"I can stab Grif in the face, and still be in the lead!"
"Sarge, I'm standing right here"
"Good, where I want you. Within face-stabbing range"

I lol'd a lot


----------



## Silvwolf (Nov 1, 2009)

It's a good machinima. When I need a good laugh, I look it up. My favorite scene so far:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTNR8OVKQhs

Caboose at his best.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 1, 2009)

The first 20 or so were good, but it was a bit boring after that.


----------

